# why should i buy an altima?



## yesNissan (Feb 27, 2009)

i'm looking to trade in my 07 versa...it's too boring! does anyone know of a good dealer near miami? i just got a great job and can afford a more interesting car now but im loyal to nissan, and was considering the altima. anyway, Coral Springs Nissan in Florida | Used Cars | Serving Coral Springs, Boca Raton, Fort Lauderdale, Hollywood, Miami, and nearby areas seems to have good altima selections and pricing but i want some feedback before i jump into anything.

does anyone suggest other nissan's? i commute about 20 min everyday so i mostly need a good vehicle for that.

thanks!


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

Even thou the versa is slow and boring, they are good quality car. If you get the 2.5l altima you will be at the dealership all the time.


----------



## yesNissan (Feb 27, 2009)

oh really? i'm getting sick of my versa though...something to think about.
thanks!


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

I have to disagree with IPasternak2004.
I've owned two 2.5L Altimas and a 3.5SE Altima. I had zero problems with all of them (at least up to 100,000 miles).
If you want something a little more exciting, then get a 3.5L Altima.
If you want something that will make you s**t your pants (translates to "Really exciting"), get an SRT8 Challenger.
If you want to stick with Nissan, the GTR would be a nice way to go.
I'd like to get either one but the price is stopping me...............for now.
You never know what the future will hold.


----------



## yesNissan (Feb 27, 2009)

ahhh the GT-R...i think a little too exciting for my daily driving but would be cool!!


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thats fine you can disagree. I work at nissan and see what comes in. Altimas break down alot more then versas. I have never seen a engine or trans put in a versa. Altima engines replaced all the time. Head gaskets and timing guides,etc. If you get the Altima get the 3.5L


----------



## John'sAltima (Mar 23, 2009)

The 02-06 Altimas had defective material in the head gasket. Covered under warranty of cores. There were also issues with the "butterfly" in the intake. If I'm not mistaken, I beleive the head gasket issue had a recall did it not? Anyway, if you are buying an 09, I think you are in the clear now.
I've had mine for 4 days now and 300 or so miles. This ride is absolutely a blast. That CVT tranny makes a world of differance, giving you just the right RPM when you need it.


----------



## yesNissan (Feb 27, 2009)

*CVT/manual*

ahhh so you like the CVT?? i went for a test drive and not sure about it yet. still a sucker for a traditional manual.


----------



## jd121 (Sep 13, 2007)

IPasternak2004 said:


> Thats fine you can disagree. I work at nissan and see what comes in. Altimas break down alot more then versas. I have never seen a engine or trans put in a versa. Altima engines replaced all the time. Head gaskets and timing guides,etc. If you get the Altima get the 3.5L


Are talking about the 02-06 Altimas or the 2007+. I know we are in the 07+ section but when you say "they get replaced engines all the time" for a car that is only 2 years old I have my doubts as I am also looking into a 2007 Altima 2.5.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The new 2.5's are preatty flawless compared to the previous models engine. As for other parts it's a little different. The issues with the push button start will annoy the hell out of you as it does me. Also if you haven't test drove the Sentra SE-R you might enjoy it. roomy, comfy, and peppy. I like driving them when they ever come in. The only thing that takes some getting use to is the shifter location.


----------



## sl33py240sx (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont see y you would get the versa n e ways, unless your really tight on money, GTR is the way to go my man! or you can try a 350z, you can never get tired of those,youll turn more heads than a 6eyed polar bear walking on stilts


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

IPasternak2004 said:


> Thats fine you can disagree. I work at nissan and see what comes in. Altimas break down alot more then versas. I have never seen a engine or trans put in a versa. Altima engines replaced all the time. Head gaskets and timing guides,etc. If you get the Altima get the 3.5L


I too have worked for Nissan along with Mazda, Toyota, Suzuki, Pontiac, Chevy, GMC, Cadillac, Isuzu, Oldsmobile, and Subaru. I have 30 years experience in the automotive repair field. Nissan has made some crap vehicles before (NX2000 anyone?), but the Altima is not one of them.
yesNissan is looking for excitement so the 2.5L Altima is not the car for him to get. The 3.5L Altima, however, will give the excitement he's after.
If I were him I would go for the 3.5L Altima Coupe.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## yesNissan (Feb 27, 2009)

man this buying process is taking a long time. i've been out on several test drives and i did prefer the 3.5 altima coupe over the 2.5 coupe. i'm trying to sell my versa privately before i buy though...or do you think i should trade it in with the dealer?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

I just bought a new 09 Altima Sedan 2.5 and so far I love it, you gotta get used to the whole keyless thing but other than that i've had zero problems so far knock on wood. It is pretty peppy also and gets GREAT gas mileage so if your wanting something with a little bit of go but still want to keep some money on gas ide suggest the 2.5.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

I have a 98 Nissan Altima that I took out of the middle of a junkyard with 91,000 on the ticker,put a 3/4 front end on it and the car has been great.I've had it for two years now.Burns no oil,I now have 125,000 on it.I'd buy another Nissan in a heart beat.


----------

